# Misc. Lighting Design Questions



## ship (Dec 26, 2005)

10) What are the primary colors of light?
11) What are the four properties of light?
12) Too much light (glare), too little light or too many rapid changes of intensity may prove tiring to the observer, what is the term for this?
13) Describe Selective Visibility.
14) What is the throw distance of a lamp placed 20' in the air, 15' from the talent and at a 45° angle to the center line?
15) What is foot lamberts?
16) What is STC?
17) In the Fortury system of indirect lighting (pre-gel), Silk screens were hung in front of boarder lights, how was the color given off changed, and with the addition of roundells, what type of color mixing would be available to this system? What advantage and dis-advantage does this system have over direct lighting?
18) Craig and Appia are considered the pioneers of modern set and lighting design, who is considered the father of American design, and who was the chief innovator during the same period?
A) Jones, B) Tipton C) Payne D) McCandles E) Nelson F) Parker G) Pilbrow H) Yeargan I) Simonson


----------



## Inaki2 (Dec 26, 2005)

Describe Selective Visibility

I don't wanna see the alarm clock going off at 6:20 am any more...guess I won't have to!


----------



## propmonkey (Dec 27, 2005)

11) What are the four properties of light?

1.) Visibility
2.) Naturalism
3.) Composition
4.) Mood

...as defined by McCandless


----------



## soundman1024 (Dec 27, 2005)

10) Red Green and Blue

Though some will reason that they are just Red and Blue, or at least my dad has told me that. He works at an electrical wholesale store (think the light blubs in the ceilings of stores, not theatre stuff). I think it was Phillips looking into that, but personally I don't put much stock in that. There are red, green, and blue pixels on my computer screen not just red and blue.


----------



## ricc0luke (Dec 27, 2005)

15) foot-lamberts --> candles per square foot

what that really means is how much light is reflected off a surface and hits your eye...


----------

